

Anonymous web weapon backfires with hidden banking Trojan - majmun
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/03/02/trojan_attack_tool_targets_hacktivists/

======
paulhauggis
wow, so you can't trust Anonymous. Am I really that surprised?

~~~
cd34
It must be a beautiful thing for hackers to have people that are willing to
install software that can include anything in their payload.

Now, you just politically motivate people to install your payload rather than
having to develop for the ever shrinking number of drive-by web exploits.

